# Neurotic tendancies



## charliecoyot (Nov 26, 2012)

Just curious to hear about any of your V's neurotic but entertaining tendencies.

My 10 week old V - for some reason believes all sticks should have no bark. She'll work and work on a stick until there's no bark left on it - leaving small piles of bark on the deck. And, she dislikes pine needles on her sticks as well. She'll pull the needles off until they're all gone.

Once the stick is 'clean' - they go in a small pile under a table on the deck - she's collecting a nice pile of kindling!! Seems to be a good 6 or 7 completed and started sticks in the pile.

She's a very happy puppy - loves to play, romp around, smart, eager, curious, all those great things - but when I let her 'hang around' in the back yard - I'll sit and watch her casually lie down and work on her stick collection.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, charliecoyot! I don't think that's neurotic. That's just cute! Do be careful about letting her run around with a stick in her mouth, though. I know that might sound overly protective, but really... sticks can be deadly. If she is running full tilt and the stick jams into the ground, it can cause a mortal wound that cannot be repaired. It's the truth.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah that's more of playful behavior, if you want neurotic you need to live with Riley....paces back and forth, he people counts when someone leaves a room, and cries until they come back even when he knows they just went up the stairs.


----------

